
The father of the modern frozen food industry - yarapavan
https://thehustle.co/frozen-food-inventor-charles-birdseye/
======
ghaff
>But the industry’s chief pioneer is hardly a household name.

Actually the name (in slightly different form) is probably reasonably familiar
to many people even if they don't know it was a person given that Birds Eye is
a big international brand of frozen food, vegetables in particular.

~~~
scottlegrand2
It's generational. I grew up with Clarence Birdseye commercials so I
immediately knew who they were talking about from the article title. Who says
you can't learn anything from TV?

[https://youtu.be/HM65j-w0uYw](https://youtu.be/HM65j-w0uYw)

~~~
ghaff
Although I'm probably of the right generation I don't remember these. I
learned who he was a few years ago when a friend of mine (I think) read a
biography about him; he was apparently a pretty interesting character. And he
came up again in the context of research for a book I was writing.

------
ckdarby
Does anyone know where to read up about advancements and more modern
techniques on food preservation?

~~~
Scoundreller
There’s an NPR money on storing NY apples for year round consumption by
optimizing temperature, gassed and maybe pressure.

Also look into gamma irradiation.

Finally, for shelf life, sterilization by autoclave (ie: pressure cooker).

Lyophilization never really took off outside of pharma except for some ice
cream products.

